
How I decide between many programming languages - iBelieve
https://drewdevault.com//2019/09/08/Enough-to-decide.html
======
DeanLikesComics
Great breakdown for deciding between programming languages. I agree with the
languages I have some knowledge of and learned more about the ones I don't
have knowledge of.

